# Hitachi x200



## KenL (Sep 12, 2012)

I am fixing to buy a Hitachi x200 vfd to put on my Clausing  5914 lathe. Has anyone used Hitachi before. If so would be interested in hearing any feedback? Thanks


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 12, 2012)

Ken,
I dont have any experience with that particular unit, but Hitachi stuff is among the better offerings from Japan.  I have had or used several Hitachi units and they seem to be robust and well designed.  Just my .02.
Bob


----------



## KenL (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Bob


----------



## Pacer (Sep 12, 2012)

I dont have that x200 either but do have 2 other models in use at the present - the one on my lathe now (I think preceded the x200) is something like 5 years old and it has never had a hint of a prob. The other is an XJ200 on my mill, about a year old and it also is very nice. Hitachi has a good reputation...


----------



## arvidj (Sep 13, 2012)

I do not have an X200 but have an SJ200 and two WJ200's.

I have a preference for the old style, discontinued SJ200 simply because the control panel can be removed and put where it needs to be while the rest of the VFD is in a protected location. The new, improved WJ200 does not have that feature.

But other than that I have not had any issues with them.


----------

